# Epipremnum aureum safe for millipedes?



## Wesley Smith (Jul 3, 2018)

I've been growing a Epipremnum aureum for a number of months and have succesfuly started growing another from a cutting. I would love to know if these would be in any way unsafe for my millipedes, If not I may replant that cutting in with my tree millipedes!


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 4, 2018)

I wouldn't, particularly if you think there's any chance the millipedes might chew on it.

https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/all/epipremnum-aureum/


----------



## Wesley Smith (Jul 4, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> I wouldn't, particularly if you think there's any chance the millipedes might chew on it.
> 
> https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/all/epipremnum-aureum/


Oh wow, thank you. Definitely won’t be putting this in with them.


----------

